# Do I need more feathers?



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi All,

Saw a thread on PT about a modified decoy, so I thought why not try one on the fox pro balck jack. Stopped at Hobby Lobby and picked up a couple styrofoam eggs and some brown paint. Painted the egg and glues a flattened piece of aluminum tubing in it at an angle. Stuck a couple pheasant feathers in the back end and this is what it looks like.






So, do you think I need more feathers? Maybe some more colorful feathers? Can yotes see colors?

Then I just need to find some bird distress calls to put on the fox pro. If anyone has some they want to share, let me know.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I would think about putting some white feathers on it, just to give it a flash of under-belly white. Predators would be able to spot it from farther away. Just my opinion. Great idea, by the way. I may have to trick out my deke......


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great idea, maybe a few more feathers to make it flop a little more!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on the white underbelly


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice job on the decoy.

For bird calls, try here, Varmint Al has lots of calls free for download.

http://www.varmintal.com/ahunt.htm

:hunter:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Try turkey distress it has been working great for me and on the decoy looks fine just like it is to me, sometimes its the curiousity that brings them in.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great idea for a decoy, it should work fine, it's the movement that catches a coyote's, bobcat and fox's attention. a white feather would give it an extra flash like stated above.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. A white feather or 2 sounds like a good idea. Have to check my feather stash for a couple white ones.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks like it should work-sometimes less is more....


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

solid work....looks great.

I found a Mr Potato Head Body in the alley stand by for the Funky Phoenix!


----------

